# Can your soul disconnect from your body?



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

This is how it feels for me right now...I see my frame i see a body, but the actual person who is supposed to live in the body is not there. no joke. therefore it feels like my soul is disconnected. has anyone ever felt quite like this? so it feels weird to do anything. My body can't support itself so its very wobbly. i can still talk but there is a definite absence of self. i feel it in my back too. like the detachment of my soul. so i still look like my self but i am not myself at all. Does that make sense?


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

yep, ive had feelings like this too.
dont have it right now though, i think it may be a feeling definately there, but your putting words to it, that make it feel more extreme.

its an unpleasant feeling, when it passes, youl be ok.

DP can play tricks on the mind, it is the mind, it likes to jump in and take control and scramble your mind up, first you need to identify when your going into thoughts like this, and how to deal with them,every case is probably unique to the individual.

if you can manage to keep persuing things in life, without being hung up on some of the thoughts, and just let the thoughts be thoughts, and not the truth, you decide what is rational and what is not, just have to identify when your rushing off into madness style thoguhts.

if you deal with it ( i usually say ignore, but its more, accepting it for what it does to you, and getting by , you feel like it starts to fade away, enough, so you can start thinking straight again, then things really start falling into place, you start doing things again, and it feels like you want to do it, and suddenly before you know it, life has a purpose again, you are indeed still yourself, you have vast knowledge of dp-but it doesnt affect you in the same way, you know you dont need to put up with it, like let it take control and let it bring you down, it makes you depressed/anxious/and feel worthless. but once you beat it, you realise you are not, and your plenty in control.

N.B
((of course, this is all from personal experience, and i no way conclude to be a doctor or a medical professional of any sort, nor even a therapist, i am me, and this is what works for me, and apparently a few others on here, so take from this post what you wish, and if you do, i wish you all the best))


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

but what if i don't feel like i have any thoughts in this present state? at least if i do i can't hear them? i can't hear me. i dont have dialogue in my head.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

then you are blessed!(in a wierd way)
i hate the whole dialogue thing, where the dialogue commentates the actions being carried out, and thinking why am i doing this?, i dont really want to do it?, is there any point of me walking up the stairs?, can i walk down the stairs if i wanted to?...

i can honestly say i felt completely disconnected from the world, grim times, but now, im almost Me again, like i dont have to second guess things, it just feels natural again to a fuller extent.
hope that gives you a bit of hope that it will go away.

honestly ...it will pass, when your ready,when your not scared of it, and you start doing the right things in life. 
you may feel like an empty void right now, so try fill it up, do things you like to do, try and enjoy things again,

its soo hard when your in the states your in, but you need to persevere for some time, then it starts slotting together, 
you actually start recognising things falling into place, and keep going down the path, and you will find yourself again.

this may seem like bullshit, and false hope, but its true, this is what i think worked for me.

accepting it, forgetting it, actively thinking that i will be cured, that i am cured, try some breathing exercises, and fling some positive vibes into yourself

''im going to go for a nice walk, and when i get back i will have some lunch, and see what my friends are up to''
start doing things like the above, not exactly that, but just start doing things for yourself , and feel good about it, its hard with this shit on your mind though, i know, but battle on through, and ill see you on the other side
enjoy being in your own company

hope you can take something from this advice.

all the best.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I was describing what I felt like to someone the other day when my problems first began and told them, "It felt like my soul left my body." Their response was, "I want to know what took your soul." I don't know how to answer that question, but I think it's a good one. How would you respond to that question?


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

teh killer skunkz weedz is stealing teh peoples soulz

lol according to uk media anyways.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had the empty feeling and no dialogue, and it is certainly NOT a blessing! It's the scariest feeling one could ever experience. I hope you manage to hold on, and that you'll feel better soon. It is a trick of the mind, you will feel better in time. Have you tried anything to calm you down? If that helps it will at least tell you something of it's nature..


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I had never smoked the killer skunkz weedz


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

so can you guys tell me more clearly what this feels like for you? like describe your current condition. I still don't know if this is whats going on with me. do you have any sort of awareness of a presence about you? like your own presence? can you hear yourselves? are you there at all? i feel like someone dissected me.only half of me is here but it can't survive without the other half. but yet i'm still a breathing, speaking, being of some sort. can you relate?? do you guys have jobs? what do your days look like?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

the reason you may not be able to relate, could be that a lot of the symptoms we describe are technically derealization, while dp and dr usually affect people at the same time, they are different (although the psychological community likes to view dr as part of dp). you could be experiencing dp without dr thus heightening the experience of dp because you don't have the distraction of dr. i know in the past when the dr has subsided and the dp has elevated, i felt exactly the same thing you described. however when the dr came back in, it distracted me from the dp.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

so this just happens in a split moment? there are some factors that may be playing in here....but to not feel like a person?!??! really? i can barely move my body. so would you say your frame is walking around with out you in it? ughhg that is so weird to even think or imagine. if people only knew !!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Coffeegirl, I relate to everything you stated. It's an indescribably scary feeling to say the least and even more scary that it's not something well understood.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

where did 'i' go? where did 'you' go? i have had fear issues but never anything like this where i totally dissociate and like i'm not there or anywhere. that is how it feels even though there is a body typing this all to you.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

CoffeeGirl9 said:


> where did 'i' go? where did 'you' go?


I dunno, hell?


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

what are your thoughts on the human being. mine is that we are 3 parts: we are spirits, we have a soul and we live in a body. do i feel like i have all three components right now, no.

i'm scared you guys...i would rather be afraid naturally then be like this and not feel the feelings of being afraid. this is just out of control!


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

i think we have a body, which is made up of organs, a skeleton and we have a control unit, which is the brain.
just as a car has an engine, a shell , and a electronic control unit(its brain)

we are made up of things that make us work.

the mind of the human, is very powerful, more complex than any machine/computer that will probably ever be built in our lifetime, or even our next generations life too.

with DP, its like a mind fault, and just the same way it could give a car problems if its ECU was damaged/faulty giving a bad output.

our brains make us believe such things that we could have a soul,spirit etc.. 
as it was once a good tool, to help people come together, and give them faith to live on, something to believe in.

i say this, but i am agnostic, in the sense that if there was evidence to support,then i would believe, i dont deny the existance of a greater being/force/something,but until i have seen it/experienced it, i just cant believe.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Coffeegirl how would you describe what you mean by soul? When I say; "it felt like my soul left my body" I am saying it felt like "i" left my body. Whatever "i" am. In which case I don't know so I use the word soul. If 'i" were a body, made up of organs, with a skeleton, and a brain, how could my body leave my body. That only leads me to think that I am something more than my body, organs, skeleton, brain, and mind. Or perhaps the soul is all of that encompassed. I am interested in hearing what others have to say about this. I am not religious and do not mean any of these terms in a religious sense.

Edit: Or perhaps I've gone mad


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

faith is without seeing my friend. that's what it is all about! why on earth would we all be on this planet. of course we are spirits. what would be our purpose? where do you think you came from? you yourself said we are very complex, you think that just happened. God is real and He is my only HOPE in this situation.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

What is God and how does he give you hope?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Edit:


CoffeeGirl9 said:


> what would be our purpose?


What is your purpose?



> where do you think you came from?


Where do you think you came from?



> you yourself said we are very complex, you think that just happened.


What do you think happened?



> God is real and He is my only HOPE in this situation.


What is God and how does he give you hope?


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

CoffeeGirl9 said:


> *faith is without seeing my friend.*
> 
> why should i hold onto something that hasnt helped me in the past. im using logic here( a gift perhaps given to us by god i guess)
> 
> ...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Neo you are beautifil


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

i'm not looking to get into a debate over whether there is a God (which there definitely is) or not. I'm a very loving compassionate person who believes there is much more to life then what most people can fathom. Why? because i've experienced it. I've experienced God through other people. That is enough to make me believe. Life is full of crap like DP but you can't tell me that humans don't have purpose or spirits or souls. Look at yourselves ponder all the mysteries of life...you are soul searching as we like to say. anyway, like i said i'm not looking to debate. I will gladly share with you my beliefs and experiences but I'm a genuine real person who like yourselves is struggling. let's just try to help each other.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I agree coffeegirl, we are all just people seeking the same thing are we not? As a good friend once said to me; "religion is for those who fear hell, spirituality is for those who have been there."


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Coffeegirl how would you describe what you mean by soul? When I say; "it felt like my soul left my body" I am saying it felt like "i" left my body. Whatever "i" am. In which case I don't know so I use the word soul. If 'i" were a body, made up of organs, with a skeleton, and a brain, how could my body leave my body. That only leads me to think that I am something more than my body, organs, skeleton, brain, and mind. Or perhaps the soul is all of that encompassed. I am interested in hearing what others have to say about this. I am not religious and do not mean any of these terms in a religious sense.
> 
> Edit: Or perhaps I've gone mad


exactly surfdude! okay so by 'soul' i mean "i" so "i" am not a body but only live in a body so there has to be more to a body for it to actually function hence the soul that left it. please somebody shoot me now this is crazy talk


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

coffeegirl, you need a drink


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Neo you are beautifil


haha thanks man :lol: 

you are a beautiful being too my friend.  (said in the manliest ,most heterosexual-est way possible)lol

and sorry coffegirl if i came across in a debating way, having a blief in something is better than not believing anything, im constantly changing what i bleieve in, we are a floating identity, constantly changing, ive accepted that now, and dont feel so alien to myself anymore


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I really wasn't sure about the whole soul thing until I "visited" my boyfriend, unintentionally needless to say, at work.
In spirit-form. Or whatever. I recall everything, and no-one is going to tell me it was a dream because dreams are not like that.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

CoffeeGirl9 said:


> exactly surfdude! okay so by 'soul' i mean "i" so "i" am not a body but only live in a body so there has to be more to a body for it to actually function hence the soul that left it. please somebody shoot me now this is crazy talk


i hear ya, i hear ya coffeedudette... how can we attempt to answer these questions with logic per-say? i think neo has some valid points and used a good analogy. and anny what are ya talking about?


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

whoa how did we let york get away with saying that and not explaining herself? i want to hear that story please?


----------



## darkth (Aug 29, 2009)

There is nothing that york can say to possibly convince us. 1. On what basis do we trust whatever 'proof' she has? She can only know first-hand 2. Experiences are very subjective, and we can be sollipsist and doubt the existence of others and other minds completely. Maybe everytime I experience something new, the programme developer (a la Matrix) creates additions to my environment and thus I discover a disorder, a forum and litterature that seem to predate my disease but does it really? :twisted:


----------



## darkth (Aug 29, 2009)

I thought it was interesting to read this thread because while I may use the same words to describe my experience and I have used pretty much the same words as in OP to describe it (to a theist shrink) before and I'm sure we both feel similar, I tend to be an analytical agnostic while coffee girl has faith and yet is in the same situation. Well that should be useful to researchers.


----------



## 1Ak (Nov 23, 2009)

york said:


> I've had the empty feeling and no dialogue, and it is certainly NOT a blessing! It's the scariest feeling one could ever experience. I hope you manage to hold on, and that you'll feel better soon. It is a trick of the mind, you will feel better in time. Have you tried anything to calm you down? If that helps it will at least tell you something of it's nature..


Ive had this feeling also, I was sitting in a chair for about 3 hours not thinking anything, just sitting there starring at the ground... it was bad.

When I finally could think I kept hearing "the dialogue" saying "Am I thinking?" "I'm thinking about thinking, so I guess i'm thinking..." "But is that really thinking?" Which went on for another hour.


----------



## darkth (Aug 29, 2009)

> york wrote:I've had the empty feeling and no dialogue, and it is certainly NOT a blessing!


And yes that is probably the worst part - I had it frequently, entire nights, I don't know how long it goes on for. I would be standing, or sitting at the PC and space-out for what felt like an hour but was in fact 5-6 hours. I was surprised how little my body protested.


----------

